# pto pops out



## bigcoulbourne (Aug 9, 2009)

i have a john deere 4300 and the mid pto keeps pulling the knob back down if i dont hold it up. is their any adjustments for this or what can i look for?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum bigcoulbourne! I would have to actually see what is taking place while operating to give you a fairly accurate answer but it sounds like wear inside the transmission case in the pto gears and shafts. At some point disassembly and repair may be in order but in the mean time, can the pto lever be help up with a bungee cord or similar item? 

I realize this is not the best answer but there are no adjustments that I am aware of. Hopefully some other members may have some better answers and experince with this particular machine.


----------



## bigcoulbourne (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah the bunge cord worked ok to get finished last week. i took the pto off and your right the gears are worn bad. not too much of a job so far. thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is a diagram from Deere parts and does not look look like there is any adjustments. The first link is the lever and second the gears.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

